# logiciel ou extension non sollicitée sur Safari ???



## sambucus (28 Avril 2014)

Bonjour !

Depuis quelques jours, apparaît sur la fenêtre de Safari deux barres latérales noires et une semblable en bas de fenêtre. Tous les sites visités ne sont pas concernés. Par exemple elles n'apparaissent pas sur ce forum, mais occasionnellement sur celles de Wikipedia. J'ai pris une image d'écran, mais je ne sais pas comment les joindre à ma question.

Si je clique dessus, soit les barres se déplacent ensemble plus au bord de la fenêtre et réciproquement, soit elle m'envoie sur une page inconnue : http://123srv.com/ads-clicktrack/click/newjump1.do?affiliate, puis vers un autre site : http://lps.adwingate.com/lp/?l qui semble être un fond de financement à haut risque !

Je ne sais pas où j'ai attrapé cette calamité. COMMENT SE DÉBARASSE-T-ON DE CETTE SALETÉ ! C'est bien la première fois que cela m'arrive.

 J'ai vérifié mes extensions pour Safari une à une (activé / désactivé), le phénomène ne semble pas lié à l'une d'elles;
 J'ai viré tous les cookies;
 J'ai réinitialisé Safari via le menu Safari, ce qui vide l'historique, top site, etc.

Rien n'y fait. C'est quoi, un virus, un malware, etc. ? Suite aux nombreux conseils que j'ai reçu soit du service technique d'Apple, soit ici sur ce forum, soit d'autres sites ou utilisateurs, j'ai enlevé Virus Barrier (qui me posait manifestement un problème) et Kaspersky puisque tout le monde semblait d'accord que les logiciels de protection posent plus de problèmes qu'ils en résolvent.

Merci de m'apporter votre aide.

Bonnes salutations à chacune et chacun.

Sambucus


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2014)

sans doute un adware

mille sujets là dessus
soit issu d'une extension 
(  avec un ou des  fichiers chargé d'agir installé, bien planqués  ailleurs que le dossier d'extension)
soit issu d'une application installée ( chargée sur site douteux qui offre un adware dans le paquet) genre softonic , cnet etc)

tester safari ( sans extension du tout) sur d'autres sessions
tester AUSSI d'autres navigateurs sur session usuelle et autres sessions


----------



## sambucus (28 Avril 2014)

Merci _pascalformac_ pour cette première réponse. Je ne savais pas mettre un mot sur ce phénomène. Alors je retiens : _«adware»_, soit un _«publiciel»_ pour ceux qui sont curieux. J'ai dû aller chercher dans Wikipédia pour comprendre.

Je ne crois pas avoir été sur un site douteux (mais allez savoir !), ni téléchargé un logiciel en dehors de l'Apple Store, mis à part un logiciel provenant d'un fournisseur bien connu. J'ai pensé aussi au courriel, mais je ne vois pas non plus. Ce que je ne connais pas passe directement à la poubelle sans ouvrir quoi que ce soit. Mais je me suis peut-être fait bluffé par une imitation suffisamment convaincante.

Donc la question qui subsiste : COMMENT HÉRADIQUER UN ADWARE sans utiliser un anti-virus ?
Question subsidiaire : COMMENT S'EN PROTÉGER autrement qu'en étant un observateur vigilant ? 

Bonnes salutations.

Sambucus


PS : C'est quoi ces mots en vert double-soulignés dans les textes de cette discussion qui renvoie à MacKeeper. iGeneration est-il d'accord avec ce procédé ou c'est seulement chez moi que ce phénomène apparait ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2014)

AVANT d'agir il faut vraiment pister l'étendue du champ d'action
=> affiner le diagnostic

non seulement c'est du bon sens 
(un toubib ne balance pas un remede sans examen médical)

mais il y a  divers types d'adware

donc au minimum  faire les tests déjà indiqués
ca permettra de cerner étendue et type


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Avril 2014)

sambucus a dit:


> PS : C'est quoi ces mots en vert double-soulignés dans les textes de cette discussion qui renvoie à MacKeeper. iGeneration est-il d'accord avec ce procédé ou c'est seulement chez moi que ce phénomène apparait ?


Une explication = http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/adware-supprimer-liens-hypertexte-verts-1242951.html


----------



## soiziclecros (28 Avril 2014)

Bonjour

Il m'arrive la même chose depuis ce matin. 
J'ai suivi la piste à travers les post et j'ai trouvé une extension sur safrique je connaissais pas ; c'était bien un "search-me". Je l'ai désinstallée.
Affaire à suivre&#8230;

PS : elle y état toujours, je viens de la supprimer avec CleanMyMac


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

soiziclecros a dit:


> PS : elle y état toujours, je viens de la supprimer avec CleanMyMac


cleanmymac est une dauberie
A éviter
peut endommager le mac
( voir les dizaines de fils sur effets destructeurs divers)


----------



## soiziclecros (29 Avril 2014)

Merci, je ne savais pas.
Que conseillez-vous pour désinstaller proprement un logiciel quand le désinstalleur n'est pas fourni ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

soiziclecros a dit:


> Merci, je ne savais pas.
> Que conseillez-vous pour désinstaller proprement un logiciel quand le désinstalleur n'est pas fourni ?


Abordé mille fois

La SEULE méthode 
celle fournie par le développeur 
point barre

et si aucune n'est indiquée sur site du developpeur ou dans l'aide ou pas de  desinstalleur fourni ( et c'est rare pour les outils serieux) on se renseigne 

et eviter les desinstalleurs generiques ils se gourrent et peuvent virer des fichiers qu'ils n'auraient JAMAIS dû toucher

quant à cleanmymac
"nettoyeur" qui ne respecte *pas* les manieres Apple, et désinstalleur foireux

pour un entretien de mac
 on laisse le mac se nettoyer tout seul ( ben oui il le fait)
et si vraiment besoin on prend un outil serieux
( par exemple maintenance chez titanium, et en plus c'est gratosse )


----------



## sambucus (29 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> AVANT d'agir il faut vraiment pister l'étendue du champ d'action
> => affiner le diagnostic
> 
> non seulement c'est du bon sens
> ...



Bonjour pascalformac et FrançoisMacG !

Merci beaucoup. À vous deux, vous m'avez aiguillé sur la bonne piste. Ce devait bien être un «publiciel», soit un «adware».

*@ FrançoisMacG*
J'ai utilisé la procédure à laquelle *thierry28722* faisait allusion dans la discussion que vous avez proposée : http://forums.macg.co/imac/pollution-pubs-inscrutees-navigateurs-1242503.html

À juste titre, dans ce fil de discussion remarque est faite par *@ Locke* selon laquelle *«Il y a des variantes et ça (cette procédure) ne s'applique pas à tous les OS X et ou les sites visités»*. J'ai effectivement trouvé une partie de ces éléments informatiques, mais pas tous. Il s'est agi essentiellement de documents nommés _com.vsearch_. _agent_ ou _daemon_ etc. Je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre. Après redémarrage de l'ordinateur, les phénomènes décrits dans mes deux premiers textes ont disparu.

*@  pascalformac*
Comme écrit dans mon premier texte, j'avais déjà cherché à dépister si une extension de Safari était compromise ou si une avait été installée à mon insu (ce qui n'était pas le cas). Votre apport est donc de m'avoir appris l'existence de ces_ publiciels_. À partir de là, puis des autres apports, j'ai pu suivre un fil conducteur. Dommage que vous n'aviez pas de solution pratique à proposer en termes d'éradication et de prévention.

Cet épisode désagréable est donc terminé pour moi du point de vue pratique. Cependant, j'aimerais proposer une observation et une proposition.

Mon observation est relative à l'attitude que chaque utilisateur devrait avoir lorsqu'il est confronté à ce genre de situation. Il n'y a aucune raison que l'on accepte ce type de pollution. Dans mon pays, les associations de consommateurs se sont mobilisées depuis des années contre la publicité non sollicitée. Au début, c'était dans nos boîtes à lettre, ce qui nous conduisait à porter des quantités invraisemblables de papier à la déchetterie. 

Ce système contré, la nouvelle invasion a  passé par le téléphone, au point de devenir véritablement harcelante. Récemment, le Code pénal permet de déposer des plaintes contre les entreprises qui ne respectent pas la volonté affichée (par des signes ou l'inscription dans des listes &#8212; par exemple la Liste Robinson) par toute personne souhaitant ne pas recevoir de publicité non sollicitée. L'effet dissuasif est net.

Subsistent les problèmes liés à l'internet (dans notre cas : le publiciel). Autant, je défends sans doute aucun la liberté totale sur internet, autant je me refuse à accepter certains abus qui sont moralement indéfendables ou légalement punissables. Je pense au respect de la vie privée, le harcèlement moral, les agressions de toutes natures envers les minorités et les personnes qui ne peuvent se défendre par elles-mêmes (par ex. : les personnes immatures), l'incitation à la haine, etc.

Je déplore une attitude qui me semble assez commune consistant à considérer ces agressions comme un _"mal nécessaire"_ (par ex. : pour assurer une liberté d'expression sans entrave aucune), ou un _"phénomène inéluctable"_ dont il faut s'accommoder. L'internationalisation rend les choses terriblement difficiles. Ce n'est pas une raison pour baisser les bras et laisser un petit nombre de gens cupides ou haineux nous pourrir la vie. J'ai donc choisi de prendre le temps de dénoncer ce petit événement à l'autorité de mon pays , en charge de ce type de problème. Ce sont les petits  ruisseaux qui font les grandes rivières. C'est aussi une façon d'empêcher nos autorités de s'endormir ou se désintéresser. Cela peu paraître ridicule. Tant pis. _J'encourage donc chacun à ne pas se laisser faire et trouver un moyen de lutte à sa convenance_.

Ma proposition s'adresse à MacG.
D'aucuns s'agacent de devoir répéter les mêmes choses sur des procédures ou des outils qui devraient aller de soi. Je ne peux que les comprendre. Mais comment l'usager lambda peut-il faire lorsque l'on ne sait même pas ce que peut être un publiciel ? De surcroît, l'information est disséminée. _Ce serait peut-être une bonne idée de rédiger un opuscule (format e-pub&#8230 qui réunirait quelques moyens ou techniques utiles à connaître_ pour résoudre ce genre de problèmes, sans envahir forcément les forums par des thèmes déjà traités, mais dont les personnes peu au fait ne savent pas comment effectuer leurs recherches.

Et hop ! Merci beaucoup MacG ! 

Merci en tout cas à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé  . Bons messages à chacune et chacun.

Sambucus


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

il n'xiste pas qu'une seule sorte d'adware, il y en a de toutes sortes de relativement simples à très complexes enfouis dans des recoins inattendus,  et on en découvre des nouveaux , et donc il n'y a pas "une  méthode" d'éradication

il faut d'abord  cerner le type
(par tests,  un plusieurs navigateurs , plusieurs sessions) 
puis d'agir de maniere ciblée

--
Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## soiziclecros (29 Avril 2014)

Merci à vous tous.
J'ai utilisé Onyx, puis appliqué les procédures des liens indiqués.
Il semble que je sois débarrassée de l'intrus.


----------

